# aus to UK psychologist



## liz312 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello, wondering if anyone can help me at all, I am a psychologist registered in Australia, but completed by degree in the UK, but am moving back to the UK permanently, and I'm wondering if anyone knows what registration as a psychologist in Australia counts for in England, if anything...and where are good inroads into looking for jobs?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

liz312 said:


> Hello, wondering if anyone can help me at all, I am a psychologist registered in Australia, but completed by degree in the UK, but am moving back to the UK permanently, and I'm wondering if anyone knows what registration as a psychologist in Australia counts for in England, if anything...and where are good inroads into looking for jobs?


Read Applicants from outside the UK | BPS.
Basically you have to demonstrate equivalence to UK qualified psychologists and show evidence of professional competence, assessed by a Committee of Scrutiny to achieve Chartered Psychologist status, which is necessary to practise in UK. Depending on outcome, you may have to do supervised practice, write a few essays or take a further qualification in UK. Each case is assessed on its merit so there is no 'one-size-fits-all' answer. From what I gather, the process isn't straightforward but time-consuming and frustrating.

There is a demand for well-qualified and experienced clinical and other types of psychologists within NHS, in public services, in industry and in private practice.


----------



## liz312 (Mar 4, 2012)

*overseas fees status*

Thank you for that. Yes, I fear that because my internship was completed outside of a uni it is unlikely the BPS or HPC are going to recognise the experience I've done! 

Another question is if you've been out of Britain fro more than three years, you have overseas fees status, is that right? And is it three years you need to live in the country for again before you are back to being home fees? even if you are a british citizen?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

liz312 said:


> Another question is if you've been out of Britain fro more than three years, you have overseas fees status, is that right? And is it three years you need to live in the country for again before you are back to being home fees? even if you are a british citizen?


Yes it's three years, unless you can show your stay abroad has been temporary and your intention has always been to return to UK. For example, your job contract must be temporary or fixed term which has had to be renewed, and your visa has been for a limited period, not for indefinite stay.


----------

